# Cabbage & Ramen Noodle Salad



## hernando (May 11, 2010)

I made this on Mothers day with PP and Brisket. It is easy, colorful and has great flavor. If you never tried it, I suggest you do.
1/2 head green cabbage
1/2 head red cabbage
1 bunch of green onions
2 packs Chicken Ramen noodles
1/2 c. Slivered almonds
1/4 c. Sesame seeds
1/2 c. oil
1 Tbsp. Sugar
1 tsp Seasoning salt
3 Tbsp. vinegar
Salt and pepper to taste

Shred cabbage. Break up Ramen noodles into the shredded cabbage (I usually give em a good pounding in the bag) . Mince or thinly slice green onions (greens and all) throw em in.
Toast almonds and sesame seeds in oven or pan until lightly browned. Add in to cabbage mix.
Combine oil, sugar, seasoning salt, vinegar, salt and pepper with seasoning packets from Ramen noodles into a blender and blend on full speed for about 30 seconds or so.
You can serve immediately or chill. It is good either way. I like mine immediately as the crunch from the noodles and almonds give it a great texture.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 11, 2010)

Now I have to admit that I was thinking that this is not gonna be good but then....... I was thinking well maybe and I wreally would like to see a some Qview of this so maybe next time take some and post it please.


----------



## hernando (May 11, 2010)

It's funny you said that, the first time I heard of this... I was less than thrilled to try it. But I am willing to try odd food once. Even against my better judgement. It is actually (surprisgly) quite good. I will not post anything unbecoming to my tastebuds and I like to believe I have a decent palette.  And yes I will post some Qview. I actually have some on my camera and willpost it in a an hour or two. Just the final product next time I will get a step-by-step.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 11, 2010)

that sounds great..i use glass noodles all the time


----------



## hernando (May 11, 2010)

Okay well I thought i had some on my cam but don't so I officially told my first lie all year. But I will get some the next time I make it.


----------



## cheech (May 16, 2010)

Last batch I made we took the noodles and added some butter in a fry pan and browned the noodles. It was awesome. Try it some time you may get hooked too.


----------



## ak1 (May 16, 2010)

Interesting recipe. I may give it a try.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2011)

I am reviving it because it is a really good hot weather salad.

My bride has started making this again after a 6-7 year hiatus. I had forgotten how good it tastes.

Sooo, I was going to post her recipe and found a recipe already existed here.

The toasted almonds and toasted sesame seeds really adds a flavor dimension that is awesome.

I do believe she adds a few drops of sesame oil also......

Some diced BBB would be a great addition also. Bacon makes everything better.........

Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks sound great


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds great Dave!

I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 21, 2011)

I bet this would be good with some smoked chicken too


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2011)

UPDATE..........The bride says............when toasting the almonds and sesame seeds in butter.......add 2 drops of sesame oil......

add 2 drops of sesame oil to the vinagrette............and use rice vinegar as the vinegar..............

and she salts the cabbage to "dry" it out to help keep it crisp (same trick she uses for slaw)

FUTURE UPDATE............bride says......she is going to try HOT sesame oil in the next batch.....just to kick it up...........

NOW you know everything I know........I only know what the bride tells me I am supposed to know..............she still knows more than me.......swmbo...


----------

